# I need help finding a compilation I used to own 25 years ago



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is probably a very long shot, but I’m giving it a go.

I’m trying to find a compilation CD that I used to have as a child. In my memory, we called it ‘the classics’, though the official title is probably not the same. I still remember most of the tracklist, but looking on Discogs isn’t helping. I’m hoping that by posting the track list here, someone could make some suggestions. This is what I remember:


1.	Vivaldi: four seasons, spring, first movement
2.	Handel: water music, suite 1, air
3.	Bach: Brandenburg concerto 2, first movement
4.	Pachelbel: Canon, performed by I Musici
5.	Handel: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba
6.	Mozart: a little night music, last movement
7.	Beethoven: für Elise
8.	Beethoven: symphony 6, first movement
9.	Mozart: symphony 40, first movement
10.	Grieg: peer gynt, morning (something)
11.	I forgot
12.	Strauss, blue Danube
13.	Brahms, a Hungarian dance that ends in E major with a lot of harp, short but cheerful

None of the pieces are performed on period instruments, but I have no idea who performed what. Is there any way to track this CD down and possibly re-buy it? I’m nostalgic.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There used to be an LP series "Music for the Millions" which would typically have this type of works on them. Don't know whether they have been issued on CD though.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My first thought was Discogs. Plug in the names and titles, and do a search.

You might find this:

















Try this link: https://www.discogs.com/master/1119013-Various-Best-Of-Vol-7-Classic

Or this one, for a different cover: https://www.discogs.com/release/1000352-Various-Best-Of-Classic


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow, great find! That cover is atrocious; that someone in the 1990s thought to entice people with such a layout to classical music is surprising.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I figured it was one of those low end LaserLight things, that one actually has good performances most likely (I think DG was under the PolyGram umbrella back then).


----------



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you! god, how am I going to buy this now? No luck on Amazon.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentfernandes said:


> Thank you! god, how am I going to buy this now? No luck on Amazon.


https://www.discogs.com/sell/list?master_id=1119013&ev=mb


----------



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

I love you. I love you. (Had to write twice to make it long enough.)


----------

